
Does the logarithmic nature of global warming invalidate climate change claims? - aazaa
https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/37709/does-the-logarithmic-nature-of-global-warming-invalidate-climate-change-claims
======
Bostonian
The increase in utility to billions more people having access to electricity
is linear rather than logarithmic. They will benefit as much as we do. So if
temperature increases only with log(CO2), that suggests accepting global
warming as the price of economic growth, especially growth in the developing
world.

